# Apple awarded design patent for a rounded rectangle



## dervish (Nov 8, 2012)

Dunno if it will do them that much good in court as it is a design, not a utility patent and to infringe another manufacturer would have to produce something pretty much identical but well done apple, you managed to patent a shape. 

http://arstechnica.com/apple/2012/11/apple-awarded-design-patent-for-actual-rounded-rectangle/


----------



## sim667 (Nov 8, 2012)

This actually means nothing apart from someone cant make an identical replica of an ipad.

Whether apple see it that way is a different matter tbh.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 9, 2012)

Nah this will prove once and for all that Apple are pure evil...or something.


----------



## Firky (Nov 9, 2012)

Didn't Microsoft try to copyright the word Windows from pretty much all use or something equally as daft?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 9, 2012)

blah blah rounded corners blah blah apple samsung omg it's an outrage health and safety


----------



## dervish (Nov 9, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> blah blah rounded corners blah blah apple samsung omg it's an outrage health and safety


?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 9, 2012)

firky said:


> Didn't Microsoft try to copyright the word Windows from pretty much all use or something equally as daft?


 
Yep, and Google tried to force people to not use it as a verb. Corporations can be idiotic shocker.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 9, 2012)

dervish said:


> ?


No idea.


----------



## emanymton (Nov 9, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yep, and Google tried to force people to not use it as a verb. Corporations can be idiotic shocker.


I never got that, wouldn't that be every brands dream?


----------



## Winot (Nov 9, 2012)

emanymton said:


> I never got that, wouldn't that be every brands dream?



Tell that to Hoover.


----------



## Firky (Nov 14, 2012)

emanymton said:


> I never got that, wouldn't that be every brands dream?



Problem is any old ball point isn't a Biro.


----------



## magneze (Nov 14, 2012)

They've also patented e-book page turning too.






http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/11/13/apple_page_turn_design_patent/

As a reminder, the USPTO exists to "promote the progress of science and the useful arts by securing for limited times to inventors the exclusive right to their respective discoveries."


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 14, 2012)

firky said:
			
		

> Didn't Microsoft try to copyright the word Windows from pretty much all use or something equally as daft?



I think orange tried that too.


----------



## magneze (Nov 28, 2012)

Apple granted patent for picture of microphone.
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/11/27/siri_icon_design_patent/

As a reminder, the USPTO exists to "promote the progress of science and the useful arts by securing for limited times to inventors the exclusive right to their respective discoveries."


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 28, 2012)

Anyone marketing weenies in wine glasses on metal plates is fucked, ay.


----------



## Winot (Nov 28, 2012)

magneze said:


> Apple granted patent for picture of microphone.
> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/11/27/siri_icon_design_patent/
> 
> As a reminder, the USPTO exists to "promote the progress of science and the useful arts by securing for limited times to inventors the exclusive right to their respective discoveries."



What's wrong with that? It's a design patent BTW.


----------



## magneze (Nov 28, 2012)

> In addition, 35 U.S.C. 171 requires that a design to be patentable must be “original.” Clearly a design that simulates a well-known or naturally occurring object or person is not original as required by the statute.


from: http://www.uspto.gov/patents/resources/types/designapp.jsp#improper

A microphone, in a circle. Originality thy name is Apple.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 28, 2012)

Winot said:


> What's wrong with that? It's a design patent BTW.


 
Exactly. If there's a anything more depressing than the patent system, it's the ignoramuses spreading all kinds of wrongheaded stupidity. Design patents are meant to protect the ornamental design, not the whole concept


----------



## magneze (Nov 28, 2012)

I would counter that the design simulates a web known object. Is it the "in a circle" that makes it unique?

I say probably not tbh:
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=m...AWM0IGADQ&sqi=2&ved=0CC4QsAQ&biw=1383&bih=907


----------



## Winot (Nov 28, 2012)

The rights afforded by their registration will be proportional to the extent of the originality, i.e. narrow.


----------

